# Red Corsairs chaos marines squad



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just wanted to share a couple of pictures of my first squad of Red Corsairs I have actually finished. Nothing special or super detailed, just table top quality as far as I am concerned. 

*FIRST 5:*









*SECOND 5:*









*GROUP SHOT:*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good:good:! Nice and clean.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice job  theyre great looking minis


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are rather cool! +Rep


----------

